# Old croft house, Skye



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 11, 2011)

At last! After passing this old place a squillion times I finally got a chance to get some pics! Absolutely minging inside, smelt really badly of damp and decay and was, as one of the pics shows, a wee bitty unsafe....but when did that ever stop anyone? On with the pics:



















You have been warned! Cafeful now! 






















































That's enough for now. Someone has allegedly bought this house. I reckon the best thing would be to knock it down and start again. It would probably be cheaper that trying to restore it.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 11, 2011)

*More pics.*

Hmm. It seems that some of my pics didn't upload properly. Ach well...here's more. The place was full of carrier bags full of rubbish, I guess the previous occupant hadn't heard of bins. Empty whisky botltles in most of the rooms, Laphraoig being the favourite.























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 11, 2011)

Some of your picture links had got mixed up, that sometimes happens on laptops when your hand brushes across the touchpad.

The kitchen looks like Withnail and I have let themselves go.


----------



## eggbox (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent again, LW. What's with the flowers in pic #3? They look either very alive or very fresh


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 12, 2011)

*I didn't know Skye had a university?*

Judging by the state of the kitchen and the toilet this must have been student accomodation...


----------



## urbanisle (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice pics, love the rustlers microwave burger wrapper left on the oven


----------



## maximus (Jun 12, 2011)

Excellent thread there mate.


Why is there a lion in the toilet


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 12, 2011)

What's with all the bleach bottles? lol. Wonder why it got left like that for so long?


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 12, 2011)

Eggbox....plastic flowers m'dear! Last forever! And I never noticed the lion in the loo, but it's quite clear when you look again!


----------



## muppet (Jun 12, 2011)

thats a lot of bleach for such a dirty toilet thanks for the post


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 12, 2011)

muppet said:


> thats a lot of bleach for such a dirty toilet thanks for the post


Laphraoig to Speyside malt with the bleach in between to cleanse the palate, obviously didn't like Talisker then  Shame to see the sewing machine like that, wonder if it'll end up in a skip.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2011)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------

